# Red Cherry Shrimp



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Hello all,

I just bought a colony of these. I've had the tank for them set up for 2 days, and cycled by wringing a used sponge into the tank. The tank has riccia, java moss, and salvinia to help with nutrient levels. There are also 2 coconut caves in there attached to the java moss I always keep a supply of live foods available, and have seeded the tank with FW rotifers, ciliates, daphnia, and copepods. The shrimp should arrive late next week, so I believe that the water quality should be stable by then.

My question is whether any of the more experienced shrimp keepers can think of anything that I've forgotten.

Thanks,

Larry Vires


----------

